# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La subida de la luz y el fin del periodo de sequía encarecerán el agua del Trasvase

## sergi1907

Los agricultores murcianos que riegan sus explotaciones con recursos hídricos del Trasvase Tajo-Segura tendrán que prepararse para una nueva subida del precio del agua como consecuencia del incremento del 9,8% en la tarifa eléctrica que aprobó el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero a finales del pasado año 2010. Así lo confirma el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto TajoSegura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, quien no precisa en qué cantidad subirá el agua de regadío «porque el aumento todavía lo tiene que fijar una comisión de técnicos de las confederaciones hidrográficas del Segura y del Tajo». La tarifa general del agua que llega a la Región de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía es actualmente de 0,175 euros por metro cúbico (29 de las antiguas pesetas), aunque para calcular el valor exacto de la hora de riego hay que tener en cuenta las singularidades de cada comunidad de regantes de la cuenca del Segura, ya que no se requiere el mismo consumo energético para llevar el agua almacenada en el Azud de Ojós (donde desembocan los caudales del Tajo) a los municipios del Valle de Ricote y la Vega Media que a otras zonas más alejadas como el Campo de Cartagena y el Valle del Guadalentín. El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes, José Manuel Claver, recuerda que el importe de la energía supone alrededor del 90% del importe total de agua. Pero la subida de tarifas eléctricas no será la única causa del aumento del precio del agua para regadío del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Los agricultores ya no dispondrán, como tampoco lo hicieron durante el pasado año 2010, de las bonificaciones que concedía el Gobierno de la nación a los regantes, que suponían un ahorro de alrededor de 50 euros en el coste de la hora de riego. El Ejecutivo central ha suprimido estas ayudas -entre ellas, la exención del canon del río Segura- ante el ritmo normal de lluvias del último año. Los pantanos de la cuenca del Segura, según el último informe sobre la reserva hidráulica aportado por el ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, se encuentran a más de 60% de su capacidad total. Desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) se ha destacado en diversas ocasiones que el pasado año hidrológico (desde septiembre de 2009 a septiembre de 2010) fue el más lluvioso desde la década de los 70 del siglo XX.

Sin embargo, tienen que pagar por el agua del Trasvase casi el doble que en 2009, los regantes del Levante están satisfechos con la dotación de recursos que empieza a llegar desde el Acueducto (192 para el primer semestre del año) tras unos ejercicios en los que la disputa política entre la región de Murcia y Castilla LaMancha afectaba al normal funcionamiento de la infraestructura hidráulica. Un agricultor riega sus tierras, en una imagen de archivo. Aporte del Tajo en 2011 Los agricultores de la Región dispondrán de 180 hectómetros cúbicos de agua procedente del Trasvase Tajo-Segura durante los seis primeros meses de 2011. Esta cantidad permitirá plantar y regar «sin el menor problema», según el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Trasvase. La luz encarece el agua El incremento de tarifas eléctricas del 9,98% a partir de este mes de enero encarecerá el agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, sobre todo en las zonas en las que hay que utilizar más energía para llevar el agua. Precio del metro cúbico El coste del metro cúbico del Trasvase Tajo-Segura es de 0,175 euros el metro cúbico, según señala el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Para este año, los regantes tampoco contarán con las bonificaciones que daba el Gobierno central por el estado de sequía. La Junta de Gobierno del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats) realizó el pasado miércoles un llamamiento a los agricultores de la Región para que efectúen sus plantaciones y «consuman agua sin ningún temor por cuanto van a disponer de dotación suficiente», al acordar el reparto de 180 hectómetros cúbicos de los 192 en destino que se aprobaron en la última Comisión Central de Explotación, celebrada el pasado día 29 de diciembre. El Scrats entiende que las dotaciones son «suficientes» en la gran mayoría de las comunidades de regantes «para que puedan atender, sin el menor problema, las necesidades de agua para riesgo durante los próximos seis meses».

«Se está haciendo un uso bastante equilibrado y ponderado del agua por cuanto no vamos a traer esos 192 hm3 en su integridad, sino que esa sensación de tener el agua suficiente es lo que te da esa tranquilidad de que tenemos recursos suficientes en caso de que se dieran las peores condiciones». De ahí que «tengamos que hacer como la hormiga, usar el agua pero sin perder la cabeza».

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20291

----------

